# humorous signatures



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

MAny of us have or have had serious culinary signatures. I have changed mine to a lighter one compliments of Homer Simpson. On a hockey BB I belong to someone used this as their signature, and I thought hmmm.... what other funny culinary signatures or quotes do we have or are likely to come up with.

like:


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

On a reefkeeping bb I read:
"Where are we going?
And why am I in this handbasket?"


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I almost forgot, from my friend Bedris.....


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

"Nobody goes to that restaurant anymore. It's too crowded".


----------

